# Baby's not responding to sound or music when in the womb but ok now ?



## StueyandBecky

Hi all, Becky is in her 34th week now but it kind of bothers me that the bump doesn't respond to sound or music when everyone else who seems to have had a baby says 'Oh yeah, mine always jumped at loud noises/tv/radio' etc.

Just wondering if anyone else's bump was the same but now he/she is born, is absolutely fine ?


----------



## dizzyisacow

my baby never responded to anything from the outside world and hes fine! sometimes when he was kicking i would push that area and he would do it again but thats all he did. dont worry!


----------



## sam's mum

It is so loud in there anyway that you'd need a seriosly loud noise to make baby jump. My two never seemed to respond to sounds when I was pregnant either,but they're both absolutely fine! x


----------



## wishingonastar

ditto...my LO was very sporadic with her movements and never kicked to familiar or loud noises yet now she's out in the world she's been completely alert and into everything from day one!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

dizzyisntacow said:


> my baby never responded to anything from the outside world and hes fine! sometimes when he was kicking i would push that area and he would do it again but thats all he did. dont worry!

Exactly the same as it was for me...


----------



## asacia

My LO never responded to music. I tried playing it to him in the womb, but no response at all. I was a bit worried. No problems now, he passed his hearing test and responds to all noises now.


----------



## Lu28

We were exactly the same. I played music in the womb with no response, I also have 2 dogs who would bark and nothing from her. Everything is absolutely fine outside the womb so please don't worry. I sometimes wonder if when people play music etc to baby and they kick, is it not that they were always going to kick at that point anyway but the mum's just assume it was because of the music?


----------



## Kit

I never noticed a response to anything particular - he just seemed to kick when he felt like it! He is 100% healthy and alert.


----------



## Mary Jo

I used to worry about this - sometimes he'd kick when I played music but often he didn't. and I remember when I was late on, somewhere after 35 weeks anyway, walking down the street and an ambulance went past with its siren absolutely blaring and there wasn't so much as a twitch - that I could feel anyway. 

then he had his hearing tests at 1 day old and failed on one side, and I worried some more. further tests were arranged and in the few days before I observed his reactions a lot, to sudden sharp noises, etc, like the sound of a spoon dropping into a bowl right next to him but out of his line of vision, and again he didn't respond.

but he passed his further tests and all is fine. he probably had amniotic fluid in his ears at the 1-day test. he is just a laid-back baby and the fact that he doesn't always respond isn't indicative of a problem with his hearing.


----------



## Fern.x

My dad told once told me (while i was pregnant) that when my mum was pregnant and some one dropped a tea spoon on the draining board and we jamp.. he done it and my LO didnt flinch he passed his test when he was just 14 hours old his hearing is great he hears somebody coming down the stairs before i do! Dont worry about it honest x


----------



## Kapow

Same for Max and I too. I played music to my bump every night and there was never a response. Loud noises that made me jump didn't scare him either. I was a little worried he was deaf! The only response I ever got was when I in the bath one night and my cat hit a big candlestick into the bath which clattered about. Max jumped a mile. The sound must have travelled better through the bathwater!

Sure your little baby will be just perfect.

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Halen never responded to music, he only ever jumped once when my front door slammed in the wind and he's fine x


----------



## Kiddo

I went to a few gigs when I was pregnant and I also play in a brass band so was at rehearsals once a week right up till I gave birth. I never felt any difference in kicking/movements with loud music and Harvey's hearing is fine.


----------



## StueyandBecky

Thanks all, sorry for late reply!

I guess we'll find out soon enough, Becky goes in to get induced tonight, She's 40+11, he seems to be happy in Mummy's tummy right now!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

All the best! :)


----------

